# strain costa rica



## peb (Nov 3, 2008)

hallo freinds
i am lookin for a good strain of weed for costa rica.
there is a dry season between dec-may,,no rain.
and the sun /night is 12/12,,perfect for blooming.
the weather is 30-40 celzius at day time.
night 20deg.
as you can see,  it is out door.
any kind of info will do.
thank you very much
love
peb


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been there before, why not just grow a local strain?  And Panama and Colombia are right there....

If that isn't an option, how about something like Haze or one of the Skunks?


----------

